# Canon Rumors is Off to Tanzania



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

```
Starting tomorrow, March 2 at about 6:10PM, I’ll be off to Tanzania for a migration photo safari until March 14th. I’ll be heading there with some very experienced photo friends, so it should be a fantastic trip.</p>
<p>The quality of cell coverage may be lacking or erratic and as such I’ve decided to disconnect from the site while I’m away, I haven’t had an actual vacation from Canon Rumors in the over 10 years that the site has existed. I’m not sure I want to, but I’ll give it a go.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/">Richard from Canon News</a> has been gracious enough to help keep the site content coming. He has free reign to post whatever he wants, so the site could take a bit of a turn while I’m off the grid, and I think that’ll work out just fine.</p>
<p>Be nice to Richard. As for the forum, our terrific forum administrators will keep doing what they do.</p>
<p>I’ll see you when I see you.</p>
<p>Oh, this is a gear site, so here’s the gear I’m bringing. Everyone has opinions of what to bring, but based on past experiences, this should do me just fine. I still may axe bringing one of the wide angle zooms.</p>
<p><strong>Cameras:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II</li>
<li>Leica Q</li>
<li>Leica Sofort</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Lenses:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS</li>
<li>Canon EF 24-70mm f/4L IS</li>
<li>Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS</li>
<li>Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS 1.4x</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Miscellaneous:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Leica Ultravid 8×42</li>
<li>Google Pixel 2 XL</li>
<li>Microsoft Surface Pro</li>
<li>Think Tank Photo Airport Accelerator</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## criscokkat (Mar 1, 2018)

Don't forget to take some time to just soak everything in without taking pictures from time to time. Have fun, and be safe.


----------



## jcfalconer (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm jealous. 

I love using the EF 11-24mm F4 L for wide angle landscapes with dramatic skies. I would bring that instead of the 16-35 if you have access to one.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 1, 2018)

If there wasn't anyone to post new stuff on here what would we ever do over that two week? You think we want to get real work done? 

Probably good gear (I've never been on safari yet). I don't think I could handle that backpack though. I have the Airport Takeoff 2, so it has wheels. It is so heavy with a laptop and the 200-400 in it, I don't think I would want to carry it on my back!

Have fun Craig!


----------



## ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Good for you, man! Are taking a tripod? If so, which one?

Can't wait to see your shots when you get back! Safe travels!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> I love using the EF 11-24mm F4 L for wide angle landscapes with dramatic skies. I would bring that instead of the 16-35 if you have access to one.



Selling the 11-24mm f/4L was a great day, I can't stand that thing.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

ken said:


> Good for you, man! Are taking a tripod? If so, which one?
> 
> Can't wait to see your shots when you get back! Safe travels!



No tripod, I'll use a bean bag and the vehicle. The opportunity to use tripods are few and far between.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > No tripod, I'll use a bean bag and the vehicle.
> ...



I don't own a 5D4


----------



## jcfalconer (Mar 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> jcfalconer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous.
> ...



Can't stand the size? The weight? Or is it the optics?


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bring something you can wrap around your head to stop Tsetse flies biting you. They are very annoying.
You are bringing all that gear and not something like the Sigma 14mm 1.8. Great place for stars and milkyway photos. Tanzania is amazingly beautiful. Mobile coverage might surprise you. It's extending all the time.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > jcfalconer said:
> ...



It's too big, too heavy, too difficult to filter, too wide, too expensive. The 16-35mm f/4L IS is none of those things and it's better optically to boot.

I think loving the 11-24 takes a photographer that is good at 11mm, which isn't easy.


----------



## Talys (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations!

Have a great time on your trip  Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Daan Stam (Mar 1, 2018)

Have some great fun Craig!!! Thanks for making me jealous  for the trip and the amazing gear collection you are taking. You do now have somewhat of an obligation to show us the photo's from your trip so good luck.


----------



## ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> ken said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you, man! Are taking a tripod? If so, which one?
> ...



"I'll use a bean bag and the vehicle" - Like a Boss! 2x :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2018)

Wait so you have two 1DXII ? 

I think I am going to start a rumor site...


----------



## mistaspeedy (Mar 1, 2018)

Have fun. We'll all be here when you get back, don't worry


----------



## justawriter (Mar 1, 2018)

It's a rough life I see, but I suppose somebody has to live it.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> He has free reign to post whatever he wants, so the site could take a bit of a turn while I’m off the grid, and I think that’ll work out just fine.
> Be nice to Richard.



Yes! Have a fantastic trip and that's a sweet kit you are bringing with you. I'll try to maintain your high standards and not mess up things too badly in your absence 

Richard.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd be interested to hear how much use you get from the Q given all your other gear.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 1, 2018)

Have fun!! Send pictures!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Wait so you have two 1DXII ?
> 
> I think I am going to start a rumor site...



I rented a 2nd one from Canon Canada CPS. I firmly believe you need two identical camera bodies for trips like this for efficiency.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

dslrdummy said:


> I'd be interested to hear how much use you get from the Q given all your other gear.



I'll have a day in Arusha for some street and market stuff, which it will get used for. It will get used a fair bit, being that it's my favourite camera ever. I love 28mm.

The Sofort (Instax) will get used daily for a little project I'll be doing with it.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2018)

Fantastic! Good travels to you Craig and we can't wait to hear and see of your adventures.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested to hear how much use you get from the Q given all your other gear.
> ...


Yeah, I'm saving for it. Safe travels.


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2018)

Having just returned from Tanzania I was wishing for my 600 with 1.4 on 7D m2.

I tried the 7D m2 on 200-400 but found (1) I did not have the reach and (2) stacking an external 1.4 w/ the internal 1.4 did not give 100% satisfactory results - more often than not the images were a bit soft.


----------



## masterpix (Mar 2, 2018)

I would take a small laptop or a tablet/computer that you can download the previous pictures to and have both backup and a larger monitor to view them.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 2, 2018)

Good luck for your trip: Great experiences & photos & no bites from lions and mosquitos!

Your photo with the zebras makes me hungry for such a journey


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Starting tomorrow, March 2 at about 6:10PM, I’ll be off to Tanzania for a migration photo safari until March 14th. I’ll be heading there with some very experienced photo friends, so it should be a fantastic trip.</p>
> <p>The quality of cell coverage may be lacking or erratic and as such I’ve decided to disconnect from the site while I’m away, I haven’t had an actual vacation from Canon Rumors in the over 10 years that the site has existed. I’m not sure I want to, but I’ll give it a go.</p>
> <p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/">Richard from Canon News</a> has been gracious enough to help keep the site content coming. He has free reign to post whatever he wants, so the site could take a bit of a turn while I’m off the grid, and I think that’ll work out just fine.</p>
> <p>Be nice to Richard. As for the forum, our terrific forum administrators will keep doing what they do.</p>
> ...



Have a great time.
Just thinking, with all that gear, you will be exceeding your weight limit. Hope you took a safari vest.
Enjoy for those of us who can only wish we were there.
sek


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 2, 2018)

Wonderful trip! Good for you!


----------



## Eldar (Mar 2, 2018)

Did you consider a longer lens? In Tanzania I have ended up using a 600/4L IS II with 1.4xIII extender a lot, wheras the 200-400 is the king in most other places.


----------



## Buck (Mar 2, 2018)

Hope you remembered the memory cards and batteries ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Berowne (Mar 2, 2018)

Have a nice time - best wishes!


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> I rented a 2nd one from Canon Canada CPS. I firmly believe you need two identical camera bodies for trips like this for efficiency.


I'm in your camp about the necessity for two identical bodies, and ones with which you're familiar. There's all too great a chance to miss THE shot of the trip when you're fumbling with controls. 
But, I'm a little surprised you're not bringing along a 70-200/2.8. I know with the 1DX II bodies you can really crank up the ISO, but there's something to be said for the look you get with fast glass. I suppose, in your case, the extra length at the long end outweighs its benefits.


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2018)

Bon voyage 

Have fun, and please, send pictures.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 3, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Bring something you can wrap around your head to stop Tsetse flies biting you. They are very annoying.
> You are bringing all that gear and not something like the Sigma 14mm 1.8. Great place for stars and milkyway photos. Tanzania is amazingly beautiful. Mobile coverage might surprise you. It's extending all the time.



Agreed!

Don't forget to look up at the night sky- it is amazing! I believe that this is the wet season, so hopefully will get some clear skies.
sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested to hear how much use you get from the Q given all your other gear.
> ...



There are some awesome street markets. Be sure to go with a guide to keep a lookout. They are a bit scary so you want someone to watch your back. There are also some very interesting mosques with all that that entails, so you will get some awesome shots.


----------



## sangster (Mar 5, 2018)

Your are missing the two best lenses in the Canon line up. The 11-24mm F4/0/L and the 600mm F4.0L. the 200-400mm is a nice lens, but it is not long enough for Tanzania. Take the 600mm with the 1.4 and 2.0 extenders.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2018)

So, look forward for your shots.
Great trip to you.
-r


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 5, 2018)

This is definitely a gearhead site! He knows exactly what he wants/needs and people are telling him he made the wrong choice.  The irony is the suggestions are on the opposite end of the spectrum. 400 w 1.4 is not long enough - you need 600. But also 16 is not wide enough - you need 11-24. I think he should have messed with everyone and said he was only taking a Rebel and a 50mm lens to enjoy the experience without having to fumble with camera gear. ;D


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Mar 7, 2018)

Canon Rumors is Off to Tanzania.....

jUST WONDERING..... IS THAT A cr1 cr2 OR cr3 STATEMENT? ??? ??? ??? ;D


----------



## canonnews (Mar 15, 2018)

Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag 

It was fun managing this site for a while, a little humbling as well.

I hope I kept you all entertained while you were thirsting for new stuff to debate and discuss.

Until next time!

Richard


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2018)

canonnews said:


> Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag
> 
> It was fun managing this site for a while, a little humbling as well.
> 
> ...



You did a excellent job!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Richard. 
Thanks for stepping in for Craig, and I think you have done well and brought us some different points of interest. 

Cheers, Graham. 



canonnews said:


> Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag
> 
> It was fun managing this site for a while, a little humbling as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> This is definitely a gearhead site! He knows exactly what he wants/needs and people are telling him he made the wrong choice.  The irony is the suggestions are on the opposite end of the spectrum. 400 w 1.4 is not long enough - you need 600. But also 16 is not wide enough - you need 11-24. I think he should have messed with everyone and said he was only taking a Rebel and a 50mm lens to enjoy the experience without having to fumble with camera gear. ;D



Or better yet, say that he is changing the site to SonyRumors and cover your ears!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 21, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Or better yet, say that he is changing the site to SonyRumors and cover your ears!


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 21, 2018)

canonnews said:


> Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag
> 
> It was fun managing this site for a while, a little humbling as well.
> 
> ...



I bet he is depressed at leaving that wonderful world only to be back at work.

Welcome home.

Scott


----------



## ethanz (Mar 21, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> canonnews said:
> 
> 
> > Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag
> ...



Yes, welcome home Craig. Now show us some pictures please ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

canonnews said:


> Craig is back safe and sound from Tanzania and probably suffering through some major jetlag
> 
> It was fun managing this site for a while, a little humbling as well.
> 
> ...



You did a great job. Thank you Richard.


----------

